# Tacky situation. Christian divorce



## Anton Bruckner (May 15, 2005)

If a spouse that was and is supposedly Christian, abandon his or her marital home, and is emphatically against any reconciliation, does the other party have a right to file divorce proceedings?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (May 16, 2005)

ok, the persons involved in the party have both been exhorted by their Pastor and Elder but the other party was simply putting on a show, and would revert back to his or her same ways without putting anything into practice in other words making a big mockery of the whole situation.

Now can the other party file for divorce as per Paul command that the other spouse is not bound?


----------



## Tirian (May 16, 2005)

No, the spouse that has abandoned the marriage must initiatie the divorce. The message to the Corinthians only states that if the deserting party has committed adultery then the brother or sister in Christ is not bound. Otherwise he or she must wait on the Lord. Who knows that they may not be reconciled yet?

Matthew


----------

